# Hilfe heute toter Sanke im Teich



## kater591 (10. Jan. 2017)

Liebe Koi Gemeinde, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bzw. Meinung zu einem Todesfall.
Ich habe heute Abend einen Sanke, gute 70cm groß, tot aus dem Teich fischen müssen.
Diesen Fisch hatte ich erst Ende Oktober gekauft, ich weiß dass das ziemlich spät ist, jedoch hatte der Koihändler bei dem ich immer gekauft habe sein Geschäft aufgegeben und da konnte ich bei dem Preis damals nicht wieder stehen. Alle anderen 10 Koi , alle um die 70cm, sind wohl auf.
Der Teich ist bis auf den Zulauf zugefroren, jedoch läuft eine Pumpe mit 8000l/h durch den gleichen Filter wie im Sommer.
Teich ist tief genug, ich hatte bisher auch nie Probleme im Winter.
Meine Vermutung liegt darin dass der Koi die kalten Temperaturen eventuell nicht gewohnt war, da der Händler seine Verkaufsteiche im Winter immer geheizt hatte und nun für den Fisch die Anpassungszeit zu kurz war obwohl er bis zur Einstellung der Fütterung gut gefressen hatte.
Krankheitszeichen waren keine erkennbar.
Bin mal gespannt auf eure Vermutungen.
LG
Ralf


----------



## muh.gp (10. Jan. 2017)

Vermutungen... mehr kann es nicht sein.


Schlecht konditioniert und Energie-Mangel-Syndrom
Eine innere Krankheit o.ä.
Wasser zu kalt? Wie ist deine Wassertemperatur?
Wasserwerte
Sauerstoffmangel
Die Geschichte mit dem bisher warmen überwintern glaube ich nicht. Habe auch einen Sanke der dieses Jahr seinen ersten Winter mitmacht und bisher ist er eher der "lebendigste".

Hast du ein Foto des Sanke?

Zunächst solltest du unbedingt die Wasserwerte messen und zwar richtig (mindestens Tröpfchen-Test). Eventuell macht ein Wasserwechsel Sinn bzw. der schadet ohnehin nie...

Aber wie gesagt, ohne weitere Infos ist das alles nur ein Blick in die Glaskugel.


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Holger,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich werde heute mal ein Foto von dem toten Koi machen. Schlecht konditioniert kann nicht sein, er stand gut im Futter und die Symptome eines Energie-Mangel-Syndroms zeigte er nicht, die kenne ich weil ich schon einmal einen Koi damit hatte, welchen ich aber wieder aufpäppeln konnte.
Wassertemperatur ist an der Oberfläche 4°, in 1,80m Tiefe daher eher wärmer.
Sauerstoffmangel denke ich ist es auch nicht da wie gesagt immer eine Pumpe läuft, auch über einen Spaltsieb, welches das Wasser ja auch mit Sauerstoff anreichert.
Die anderen Fische zeigen ja auch keinerlei Symptome.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich heute Abend mal die Wasserwerte messen, ansonsten möchte ich natürlich, da der Teich ja zugefroren ist, so wenig wie möglich Unruhe am und im Teich verursachen.
Aber du hast Recht es sind im Moment eher alles Vermutungen bezüglich der Ursache.
Mir gibt halt zu denken dass ich dieses Jahr im Winter nichts anderes gemacht habe als all die Jahre zuvor und da hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Fischis


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2017)

Also irgendwas stimmt mit deinen Aussagen nicht.


kater591 schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur ist an der Oberfläche 4°, in 1,80m Tiefe daher eher wärmer.


dagegen steht:


> Der Teich ist bis auf den Zulauf zugefroren


Dann schreibst du das du im Oktober neue Fische (10 Stück?) Zugesetzt hast. Zu gesetzt zu wie vielen.  Dann gab es noch eine weile Futter.... wie lange?


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Rene,
also da habe ich mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, zugesetzt habe ich im Oktober nur den jetzt verstorbenen Sanke, die anderen 9 großen Koi schwimmen schon seid vielen Jahren in meinem Teich.
Wassertemperatur von 4° zeigt das Thermometer an wenn ich es aus dem Eis ziehe, das Thermometer ist ca. 30cm lang, also daher an der Oberfläche natürlich gefroren.


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2017)

also die Temperatur wird unten kaum anders sein als oben. Eine Temperaturschichtung ist kaum vorhanden, das ist echt ein Mythos.

Mess mal bitte wie schon geschrieben deine Wasserwerte! Ist ein Loch im Eis? wie sahen die Kiemen des toten Koi aus?


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

Ja da hast du allerdings recht dass es in einem Teich kaum eine Temperaturschichtung gibt, eigentlich weiß ich das auch aber manchmal beim schreiben denkt man wohl nicht richtig nach
Ja Wasserwerte werde ich heut Abend messen und ja ein Loch ist im Eis für den Gasaustausch, der Zulauf vom Filter ist ja durch den Durchfluß immer frei.
Die Kiemen waren vollkommen unauffällig, wie alles an dem Koi.
Ist mir irgendwie rätselhaft


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2017)

ok....., dann warten wir mal auf die Wasserwerte, mal sehen was die sagen!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Jan. 2017)

Vier Grad sind halt echt die Untergrenze, auch wenn viele darin kein Problem sehen. Ab dieser Temperatur beginnt für die Koi der Kampf ums Überleben...


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

Naja bisher hatte ich wie gesagt auch bei kälteren Wintern in der Vergangenheit keine Probleme, aber könnte einer Ursache sein.
Was machst du im Winter, heizt du deinen Teich ?


----------



## muh.gp (11. Jan. 2017)

Ja, ich decke ab und heize. Momentan schwimmen die Koi bei rund 7 Grad und sind noch recht agil. Zudem kann ich auch (gemäßigt) füttern. Und wenn es im Teich brennt, bin ich binnen weniger Tage auf einer behandelbaren Temperatur.

Eine genaue Beschreibung findest du hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welcher-weg-durch-den-winter.46994/


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2017)

meiner ist komplett beheizt, das muss aber nicht das Novum sein! Filteranlage läuft auf max. und jeden Tag (Ausnahme Futterpause) gibt es was zu fressen


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

oh na das ist ja dann auch ne Hausnummer bei deiner Teichgröße  na ich werde heute Abend wie gesagt nochmal genauer gucken


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

Also zur Wassertemperatur fällt mir ein dass diese möglicherweise zu kalt wird weil das Wasser ja durch das Spaltsieb und dann durch den Filter über wieder in Teich läuft, der Filter steht in einem extra Blechgerätehaus (unbeheizt) und dir Rohrverbindungen vom Teich zum Filter und zurück sind jeweils ca. 5m lang und nur mit Steinen abgedeckt.
Das trägt ja nicht unbedingt zu einer stabilen Temperatur bei, ich überlege den Filter außer Betrieb zu nehmen um nicht mehr soviel Wasser umzuwälzen und dadurch mehr Ruhe in den Teich zu bekommen. Wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2017)

Das ist schonmal eine gute Idee.
Dazu noch das vorhandene Loch im Eis ein bissel mit Luft am zufrieren hindern. Und falls es noch kälter wird hilft auch ein Topf heißes Wasser zum wieder frei brennen.
Vergiss aber bitte nicht deine Filter zu entleeren, nicht das dir noch was kaputt friert.
Der Schnee sollte dann auch noch ein zusätzlicher Kälteschutz sein. So das sich dein Teichwasser wieder auf durchgehend 4° und mehr erwärmen kann.
Und ruhe ist jetzt für alle Beteiligten das A und O


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

So Filter habe ich erst einmal außer Betrieb genommen, kleine Lufteinperlung zum eisfrei halten eines Loches eingesetzt und Filter natürlich entleert 
Alle anderen Koi sind ok, werde später oder morgen Vormittag mal ein Bild des Toten einstellen, bin im Moment auf dem Sprung, ach so Wasserwerte sind auch in Ordnung, also wohl doch die Temperatur denke ich


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Jan. 2017)

Eventuell einfach so gestorben ?
Soll ja auch vorkommen.
Das Tiere irgendwann einfach mal sterben, billigen wir denen selten zu.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Leid tut mir das natürlich trotzdem. Ich hab jedesmal geheult wie ein Schlosshund, wenn einer unserer
Katzen uns an Altersschwäche verlassen hat,


----------



## kater591 (11. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Carlo, na ja einfach so gestorben denke ich eher nicht bei dem Alter was Koi erreichen können und dieser wir erst 5. Was Katzen betrifft habe ich das im Juli erst hinter mir da mussten wir unseren Traumkater,der auf meinem Titelbild, im Alter von 16 Jahren gehen lassen und ja auch ich habe echt geheult wie ein kleines Kind,da verstehe ich dich sehr gut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Jan. 2017)

kater591 schrieb:


> Hallo Carlo, na ja einfach so gestorben denke ich eher nicht bei dem Alter was Koi erreichen können



Hi Kater,

"erreichen können" ist halt eher ne Ausnahmeerscheinung als die Regel

natürlicherweise (in Naturgewässern) erreichen von 1.000.000 geschlüpter Brut net mal 100 mit 4 Jahren die Geschlechtsreife - "__ Wildkarpfen" sind dann rund 40cm lang -  und davon erreichen und überschreiten dann vieleicht 1-2 die 10 Jahre - wegen der extremen Verlusten in jungen Jahren ist die Laichmenge eines Karpfens ja auch so hoch

aber auch unter besten Haltungsbedingungen wird nur ein Bruchteil aller Koi mal älter als 40 Jahre werden, die meißten sterben viel früher
(von uns 80.000.000 Deutschen wird ja auch kaum einer mal die 108 Jahre von Johannes Heesters erreichen - hier in Marburg standen diedes Jahr auch schon 6 Personen zwischen Jahrgang 1967 - 1972 , also  meiner Altersklasse , in den Sterbeanzeigen

MfG Frank


----------



## kater591 (12. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Frank,
ja Frank deine Ausführungen entbehren ja nicht einer gewissen Sachlichkeit, jedoch stirbt auch ein Mensch nicht einfach mal nur so, dafür gibt es ja auch eine Ursache und diese wird ja auch meist versucht zu ergründen. Daher meinte ich ........stirbt nicht einfach nur so......
MfG
Ralf


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Kater!
Eventuell war es der Stress der Überführung und die mangelnde Umgewöhnungs-Zeit, die der Koi, bei nicht optimalen Wassertemperaturen erstmal verarbeiten muss.
Bei mir gab es ein ähnliches Beispiel, Überführt / gekauft im September, leider falsch verhalten, denn er schwamm unter die Ufermatte und frierte dort ein.
Seit dem kaufe ich nur noch bis Ende Juni /Anfang Juli.
Dazu noch eine oder andere Bemerkung:
Vor zwei Jahren erstand ich bei einer Teichauflösung 5 Koi mit unterschiedlichen Maßen, auch bis zu 70 cm.Die Koi sind im Winter in einer IH umgezogen, da war ich schon etwas skeptisch ob sie bei mir den Winter überleben, da nicht abgedeckt und nicht beheizt wird.
"Alle haben den Winter gut überlebt", zur meiner Freude.


----------



## mkburg (13. Jan. 2017)

Filter aus ist keine gute Idee gewesen, besorge dir ein Thermometer mit Kabel der die Temperatur tiefer misst.
Du schreibst dein Teich ist zugefroren, das geht ja schon gar nicht, ein Luftsprudler sollte schon im Teich für ein Teil Eisfreiheit sorgen.
Ich heize auch nicht und mein Filter läuft mit geringer Luftumwälzung auch im Winter. Aktuell habe ich 5,2 °C in 1 m Tiefe.
Für den Ernstfall, dass es im Teich zu kalt wir, habe ich im Filter eine kleine Heizung 600 W. Die ich auch im letzten Jahr nicht nutzte.
Ich konnte im Winter eine geringe Wasserschichtung (Temperatur) messen.

Michael


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2017)

mkburg schrieb:


> Filter aus ist keine gute Idee gewesen, besorge dir ein Thermometer mit Kabel der die Temperatur tiefer misst.
> Du schreibst dein Teich ist zugefroren, das geht ja schon gar nicht, ein Luftsprudler sollte schon im Teich für ein Teil Eisfreiheit sorgen.
> Ich heize auch nicht und mein Filter läuft mit geringer Luftumwälzung auch im Winter. Aktuell habe ich 5,2 °C in 1 m Tiefe.
> Für den Ernstfall, dass es im Teich zu kalt wir, habe ich im Filter eine kleine Heizung 600 W. Die ich auch im letzten Jahr nicht nutzte.
> ...


Hallo Michael,
du hast aber schon gelesen das er ein gepumptes ungeheiztes Filter- System hat? Und weiterhin wird geschrieben das am Auslauf der Teich eisfrei ist und jetzt per Luft frei gehalten wird.
Asu fast vergessen: seine WT sank bei Filterbetrieb auf unter 4°


----------

